# Trinca Mineiro-Fluminense: Volta Redonda + Três Rios + Juiz de Fora



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Boa noite pessoal!!!

Aqui algumas fotos que tirei nas últimas duas semanas de três cidades que você não sabe se ficam no Rio de Janeiro ou em Minas. :lol:



VOLTA REDONDA

A cidade do aço e da pizza frita. 

Fiz um tópico da cidade há cerca de seis anos atrás: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1648903

Maior parte das fotos é do bairro Laranjal, um equivalente voltarrendondense do Belvedere mary-thereziânico (o pessoal das antigas sacará o que estou dizendo).

1 - 












2 - 












3 - 












4 - 










5 - 












6 - 












7 - 












8 - 












9 - 












10 - 












11 - 












12 - 












13 - 












14 - 












15 - 












16 - 












17 - 












18 - 












19 - 












20 - 












21 - 












22 - 












23 - 












24 - 












25 - 












26 - 












27 - 












28 - 












29 - 












30 - 












31 - 












32 - 












33 - 












34 - 












35 - 












36 - 












37 - 












38 - 












39 - 












40 - 












41 - 












42 - 












43 - 












44 - 












45 - 












46 - 












47 - 












48 - 












49 - 












50 - 












51 - 












52 - 












53 - 












54 -












55 - 












56 - 












57 - 












58 - 














TRÊS RIOS

Também já mostrei aqui há alguns anos atrás.

Foi uma das cidades mais beneficiadas com a "guerra fiscal" travada na década passada entre RJ e MG. É conhecida por, para quem mora no interior do Estado, como a sede do Grupo Mil, um equivalente da vida real à ACME dos desenhos da Warner (ou dos grandes conglomerados sul-coreanos e japoneses :lol - fabrica desde sorvetes e refrigerantes até bombas atômicas a construção civil.

O setor imobiliário e comercial da cidade vem acompanhando a expansão industrial que a cidade vem tendo.

59 - 












60 -












61 - 












62 - 












63 - 












64 - 












65 - 












66 - 












67 - 












68 - 












69 - 












70 - 












71 - 












72 - 












73 - 












74 - 












75 -












76 - 












77 - 












78 - 












79 - 












80 - 












81 - 












82 - 












83 - 












84 - 














JUIZ DE FORA

Também já fiz tópico dela há alguns anos atrás.

Basicamente dispensa comentários.

85 - 












86 -












87 - 












88 - 












89 -












90 - 












91 - 












92 - 












93 - 












94 - 












95 - 












96 - 












97 - 












98 - 












99 - 












100 - 












101 - 












102 - 














COMENTEM!!!!!


----------



## brny (Apr 21, 2010)

Belas fotos de 3 otimas cidades. As fluminenses sao quentes demais. Juiz Fora realmente dispensa comentarios pois e' uma das maiores cidades do interior brasileiro. Muitas opcoes e um clima excelente. Valeu !


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Rapaz que surpresa, conheço relativamente bem as 3 (inclusive moro numa delas...:lol mostrou bem todas. 

VR tem um uns bairros bem agradáveis como o Laranjal, a Vila Sta Cecília onde vc fotografou parte dele região da Rua 31, Pça Brasil. Depois que fizeram esse corredor exclusivo para ônibus o trânsito na Amaral Peixoto ficou ligeiramente melhor eu acho.

TR "roubou" mta coisa de JF, justamente por essa guerra fiscal e incentivos extremamente mais atrativos para essas empresas, a cidade fica a 60Km daqui nas margens da 040. Esse crescimento impulsionou a construção civil, é outra Três Rios, e a reurbanização da Beira Rio ficou ótima, o que não muda é o calor, eu costumo dizer que tem a Grande Três Rios (Três Rios, Paraíba do Sul e Levy Gasparian)

Vc de novo veio em JF e não falou nd?? Se bem que no momento tô meio avariado me recuperando de uma cirurgia no intestino. Vc já é de casa, só senti falta de vc na região da Getúlio.

Essa região nossa, essa parte da Zona da Mata e essas cidades do Centro-Sul Fluminense (incluo tb Barra do Piraí e Barra Mansa) são bem parecidas, tiveram de certa forma o mesmo ciclo de crescimento (café nos áureos tempos) a ferrovia e a industrialização, pena que de algumas décadas pra cá estamos meio estagnados, mas esperamos dias melhores no futuro.

Belas fotos, gostei de verdade.


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Não sabia que Três Rios era tão próspera (a nível de Brasil).


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

brny said:


> Belas fotos de 3 otimas cidades. As fluminenses sao quentes demais. Juiz Fora realmente dispensa comentarios pois e' uma das maiores cidades do interior brasileiro. Muitas opcoes e um clima excelente. Valeu !


Obrigado!



Driano MG said:


> Rapaz que surpresa, conheço relativamente bem as 3 (inclusive moro numa delas...:lol mostrou bem todas.
> 
> VR tem um uns bairros bem agradáveis como o Laranjal, a Vila Sta Cecília onde vc fotografou parte dele região da Rua 31, Pça Brasil. Depois que fizeram esse corredor exclusivo para ônibus o trânsito na Amaral Peixoto ficou ligeiramente melhor eu acho.
> 
> ...


Hehe, na verdade estive em JF no último sábado "na cagada".  Estava em Três Rios, queria ir para Vassouras, eram 14:00 e o ônibus estava previsto para 18:15 (isso para cidades que são relativamente próximas!!!!). Peguei o ônibus para JF nessa hora, andei um pouco pela cidade, fiz um lanche e peguei o Petrópolis de 18:30. Nem deu tempo para marcar nada, quem sabe numa próxima. :lol: 



Rdx MG said:


> Não sabia que Três Rios era tão próspera (a nível de Brasil).


Sim, a cidade se beneficiou bastante com a "Lei Rosinha".


----------



## BR 364 (May 11, 2004)

Opa! Tão bom ver minha cidade natal (VR) por aqui. Apesar de ser natural de VR, confesso que esse bairro Laranjal é um ilustre desconhecido pra mim. As outras áreas mostradas eu conheço bem (Vila Santa Cecília, principalmente), mas as minhas maiores lembranças da infância são daquela região do outro lado do rio (Retiro, Vila Mury, etc).

Três Rios eu não conheço, mas me surpreendeu pelas fotos. Em termos de verticalização, parece mais desenvolvida que VR.

E Juiz de Fora, como já foi dito, dispensa comentários...

Obrigado Lorram, por me atualizar sobre a minha querida VR e até me apresentar um bairro que eu não conhecia... rs. E que parece muito agradável, por sinal.


----------



## fernando-mota (Aug 5, 2014)

Ótimas fotos de belas cidades!!
Juiz de Fora conheço bem, e adoro a cidade, uma mistura de Minas com Rio!!
Volta Redonda conheço pouco!!
E Três Rios foi uma ótima surpresa, passo muito pela entrada da cidade, na BR 040, mas nunca imaginei que a cidade fosse como você mostrou nas sua fotos!!


----------



## O Natalense (Jan 25, 2004)

Não fiquei exatamente surpreso, mas as duas fluminense subiram no meu conceito em termos de aprazabilidade aparente. TR tinha visto quase se nada. Bem verticalizada. O Interior do RJ é bem subestimado no imaginário médio. JF dispensa comentários, em MG é a minha favorita ao lado de Poços de Caldas.


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

BR 364 said:


> Opa! Tão bom ver minha cidade natal (VR) por aqui. Apesar de ser natural de VR, confesso que esse bairro Laranjal é um ilustre desconhecido pra mim. As outras áreas mostradas eu conheço bem (Vila Santa Cecília, principalmente), mas as minhas maiores lembranças da infância são daquela região do outro lado do rio (Retiro, Vila Mury, etc).
> 
> Três Rios eu não conheço, mas me surpreendeu pelas fotos. Em termos de verticalização, parece mais desenvolvida que VR.
> 
> ...


E fica do lado da Vila... 




fernando-mota said:


> Ótimas fotos de belas cidades!!
> Juiz de Fora conheço bem, e adoro a cidade, uma mistura de Minas com Rio!!
> Volta Redonda conheço pouco!!
> E Três Rios foi uma ótima surpresa, passo muito pela entrada da cidade, na BR 040, mas nunca imaginei que a cidade fosse como você mostrou nas sua fotos!!


Valeu!



O Natalense said:


> Não fiquei exatamente surpreso, mas as duas fluminense subiram no meu conceito em termos de aprazabilidade aparente. TR tinha visto quase se nada. Bem verticalizada. O Interior do RJ é bem subestimado no imaginário médio. JF dispensa comentários, em MG é a minha favorita ao lado de Poços de Caldas.


Obrigado!


----------



## alexRF (Jul 4, 2011)

Show as fotos, gosto muito do sul fluminense.

VR... ótima cidade (apesar da fumaça da CSN), já quase fui morador do Aterrado por motivos profissionais.

Juiz de Fora tem a pizzaria mais bonita do brasil... Assunta. As pizzas não valem a visita, mas as carnes com massa sim.

abc


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

alexRF said:


> Juiz de Fora tem a pizzaria mais bonita do brasil... Assunta. As pizzas não valem a visita, mas as carnes com massa sim.
> 
> abc


Realmente tem pizzas melhores na cidade mas o lugar é bem agradável, com vários ambientes.


----------



## Bruno GV (Jan 24, 2008)

Massa ver fotos de Três Rios, tenho alguns amigos de lá que estudaram/estudam na federal daqui de GV. É uma cidade bem próspera.


----------



## Bonja (Oct 27, 2010)

Bem aprazíveis!


----------



## Benesurf (Feb 18, 2009)

Ótimos registros e belas cidades!

Com a concretização do polo Metalmecânico a cidade do Aço vai voltar com tudo!

Não conheço Três Rios, mas é nítido que a cidade tem uma boa verticalização. Essa sensação de densidade é porque a cidade concentra esses empreendimentos em uma única zona?

Excelente trabalho!


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Três Rios é minha vizinha que está subindo de vida.
VR e JF faz tempo que não vou, mas parecem estar a mesma coisa. Nos canais de caminhoneiros do Youtube divulgaram uma nova rota passando por fora do centro de VR para acessar a BR 393, o que deve ter melhorado bastante o trânsito na cidade.


----------



## RioSampa (Aug 4, 2005)

Aproveitando o espaço para apresentar um lançamento em Três Rios. 
Residencial Mondrian. Bem na Beira Rio (Av Alberto Lavinas).
Duarte e Dutra Construtora.


----------



## Benesurf (Feb 18, 2009)

Mr.Falcon said:


> Três Rios é minha vizinha que está subindo de vida.
> VR e JF faz tempo que não vou, mas parecem estar a mesma coisa. Nos canais de caminhoneiros do Youtube divulgaram uma nova rota passando por fora do centro de VR para acessar a BR 393, o que deve ter melhorado bastante o trânsito na cidade.


No Brasil em Obras tem a parte dos Sul Fluminense com postagens sobre o que está acontecendo nas cidades dessa mesorregião. Lá tem obras é projetos para as cidades que a compõe.


----------



## Benesurf (Feb 18, 2009)

RioSampa said:


> Aproveitando o espaço para apresentar um lançamento em Três Rios.
> Residencial Mondrian. Bem na Beira Rio (Av Alberto Lavinas).
> Duarte e Dutra Construtora.
> 
> ...


Três Rios constrói muito bem!

Gosto muito desses projetos!

Compartilha essas obras com a gente lá no Brasil em Obras Sul Fluminense.


----------



## Jeffdu (Oct 26, 2008)

Surpreso com Três Rios, não imaginava uma cidade com esse porte...
Parece super interessante!


----------



## muckie (Mar 14, 2006)

RioSampa said:


> Aproveitando o espaço para apresentar um lançamento em Três Rios.
> Residencial Mondrian. Bem na Beira Rio (Av Alberto Lavinas).
> Duarte e Dutra Construtora.
> 
> ...


Mas esses pano de fundo está longe de ser 3 Rios


----------



## juarezmonteiro1964 (5 mo ago)

RioSampa said:


> Aproveitando o espaço para apresentar um lançamento em Três Rios.
> Residencial Mondrian. Bem na Beira Rio (Av Alberto Lavinas).
> Duarte e Dutra Construtora.
> 
> ...





RioSampa said:


> Aproveitando o espaço para apresentar um lançamento em Três Rios.
> Residencial Mondrian. Bem na Beira Rio (Av Alberto Lavinas).
> Duarte e Dutra Construtora.
> 
> ...


TRÊS RIOS CRESCE MUITO PARA CIMA. ACHO QUE NÂO TEM NEM 120.000 HABITANTES. OS PRÉDIOS SÃO BEM ALTOS. PELA VERTICALIZAÇÃO PARECE UMA CIDADE COM MAIS DE 200.000 HABITANTES. AS CASAS SÃO DERRUBADAS E DÃO LUGAR AOS AOS EDIFICIOS.


----------

